# BOAT DETAILING



## jimmy-buff-it (Oct 10, 2007)

My name is Jimmy Madden and I have been detailing boats for over 12 years now...If you need your boat detailed please call me(982-0142). I have been around a long and I would like to think that I know how to do my job..I am a two man operation and I like to keep it personal..If I can be of any service to you please call me... Please understand that this is the peak of the season so please be patient and I will get to you as soon as possible..Thanks PFF Jimmy


----------

